# P0031 code, replaced O2 sensor, still have code.



## tonym (Dec 3, 2005)

SES light on , code 0031 , so I replaced the upper O2 sensor , reset the ecm, drove the car 20 miles, and the ses light came back on with the same code. SO what else can I do to fix this?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

might be the bottom sensor....or you might have a leaky exhaust manifold gasket....not sure.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

chimmike said:


> might be the bottom sensor....or you might have a leaky exhaust manifold gasket....not sure.



Trial and error


----------

